# Elite Dangerous XB1



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Any of you guys play Elite dangerous? Would be good to have a few people to wing up with, gets a bit lonely in space haha


----------



## insanejim69 (Nov 13, 2011)

Never heard of it. ?? 

My go to games are Gears 4 and Star Wars Battlefront 2 ( although its not even that good. First Battlefront was miles better )

James


----------



## Sam534 (May 10, 2017)

Wanted to try this out, seems a daunting game though

Sent from my STF-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Serapth (Jul 4, 2011)

Its huge but you can pretty much play at your own pace in solo or private, currently on my way from the area where the game begins to sag a (super black hole in the centre of the galaxy) only manage to get a max of 16 hours a week game time due to work commitments and its taken me 2 months to get to the halfway point, although i am data scanning everything in each system i drop in.


----------



## Farquhar (May 15, 2007)

Yep!


----------

